# Warm air for afew seconds on startup



## robflorczak (8 mo ago)

My apologies for going straight to a question and not lurking at first.

My Lennox 2.5T unit cools fine. My home and unit are 12 years old. I replaced all of the capacitors and the contactor about two years back. Nothing was bad, just preventative. Ive worked a lot with R22 and R134 and very little with 410a units. Had a schrader valve leak, replaced them about six months back, did a gauge fill and my compressor is quiet and my KWH per day went back to normal.

My unit is properly charged. I live in Central Florida south of Tampa. In summer its about 85-95 degrees with Realfeel at 94-105 on average. I do notice at times that when the fan comes on inside I get a few seconds of warm, not hot air from the duct. The unit works fine otherwise. My KWH usage these months has been the same for twelve years.

Thx in advance for any help.


----------



## pintofstout (Oct 20, 2016)

Not that I see any reason to believe otherwise, but I don't see any evidence that your unit is properly charged. It's capacity output can be the same under a range that spans from imminent compressor damage to perfectly dialed in. Critical to this question are the metering device type, superheat/subcool, condenser approach, indoor DT, suction P...the basic vitals. Refrigerant type is really irrelevant in my opinion, just different pressure ranges doing the same thing. Its all just packing it tight into liquid to make heat, removing that heat with a fan, then stretching it out thin into gas so it can absorb more heat which is added in with a fan....

Most units run like this, it would be considered normal unless its definitely representative of a change of behavior. That said, the metering device type separates two definitive groups of expectations and must be known to go further.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

robflorczak said:


> My apologies for going straight to a question and not lurking at first.
> 
> My Lennox 2.5T unit cools fine. My home and unit are 12 years old. I replaced all of the capacitors and the contactor about two years back. Nothing was bad, just preventative. Ive worked a lot with R22 and R134 and very little with 410a units. Had a schrader valve leak, replaced them about six months back, did a gauge fill and my compressor is quiet and my KWH per day went back to normal.
> 
> ...


The air in the ductwork gets warm from attic or wherever it is on the off cycle. If you don’t like it you could leave the fan “on” for circulation and it will not have time to warm up but then the fan is always on(star will cycle the condenser as needed to keep set point. This will give you good circulation keeping the temperature even through the house.


----------

